# Weird looking black & white plant



## seeto (Sep 24, 2010)

There's this weird looking black & white plant that started to grow on my driftwood after I started the tank.

I've tried removing it but it keeps coming back. Just want to know if there's a need to permanently remove the plant or I can leave it there. Thanks!

Here's a photo of it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like fibers of some kind, not a living plant.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

roots? is there anything else growing around it?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I think your "driftwood" is alive. Those would be roots. Otherwise, it's a very freaky fungus atttack...but more probable it is roots.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

lol..roots would be my guess as well.

How old is the DW and where'd ya get it.

Very strange.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol, does look like roots! can we get a whole tank shot? i would love to have a live piece of wood!


----------

